# probleme images saccadé sur le web



## bushi46 (1 Décembre 2009)

bonjour ,
j'ai un I MAC 450 mhz Power PC G3
640mo de ram avec Mac os X 10.4.11
Celui ci marche plutôt bien sauf quand je veut voir des vidéos sur internet (you tube,dailymotion..) et quand je  navigue ,il a tendance à se bloquer . Les images sont saccadées ,c'est vraiment une horreur donc si quelqu'un peut m'aider ...merci


----------



## boninmi (1 Décembre 2009)

Avec un G3 450 Mhz et les formats video actuels du Web, il n'y a pas d'espoir que tes images ne soient pas saccadées. Tu es à la limite de l'utilisation de cette machine, par ailleurs excellente.


----------



## bushi46 (1 Décembre 2009)

merci de ta réponse boninmi mais n'y a t il pas un espoir ??peut etre  changer la carte graphique??par exemple


----------



## boninmi (1 Décembre 2009)

Apparemment on ne peut pas:

http://forums.macg.co/mac-ppc-g3-g4-g5/carte-video-imac-g3-125294.html

Par ailleurs il y a la limitation due au processeur, qui ne permet pas mieux je pense.


----------



## bushi46 (1 Décembre 2009)

merci pour ton lien ,

hormis ce souci, il marche plutot
 bien comme tout les mac alors pour le moment je vais m'en contenter.


----------



## pascalformac (1 Décembre 2009)

beaucoup de sujets là dessus

les sites que tu mentionnes utilisent flash
et le flash sur mac c'est pas terrible y compris sur  les derniers macs

quand on peut le faire,  opter pour le formatde visio en NON  HD , c'est parfois un peu mieux


----------



## bushi46 (1 Décembre 2009)

Oui mais à part Flash ??existe t il autre chose ?et il n'y a pas que le problème de vidéo.. mon navigateur ralentit considérablement dès que 2 ou 3 fenêtres sont ouvertes :il se bloque.Je suis obligé de le faire quitter de force


----------



## pascalformac (1 Décembre 2009)

on a aucune info sur l'entretien de ton mac

par ailleurs y a page et page
sur un dinosaurus Appeulus ( et le G3 en est un)   3 pages bourrées à craquer  de données( de divers types dont des pubs ...en flash)  ca rame d'entrée
Alller sur 3 pages d'accueil google ca va , 3 pages de libé par exemple ou certaines d'Arte etc 
là ca rame


----------



## bushi46 (1 Décembre 2009)

oui n'importe quelles pages ,ça rame ... L'écran se gèle par intermittence .J'ai du mal à déplacer les fenêtres ou à les fermer..
alors j'utilise onyx mais j'ai pas l'impression que cela change quelque chose ...Je sais que les virus sont rares sur mac mais là c bizarre
peut on formater un MAC comme un PC???


----------



## pascalformac (1 Décembre 2009)

et tu as essayé les  tests classiques?

Autre session

et bien entendu d'autres navigateurs


----------



## bushi46 (1 Décembre 2009)

c'est à dire tests classiques ?? 
créer une nouvelle session  ?
quel autre navigateur

je vais essayer et je vous répond plus tard MERCI beaucoup 
J'ai plus l'habitude des PC ,c'est moins bien mais plus courant


----------



## pascalformac (1 Décembre 2009)

*mesures classiques en cas de pépins*
ceci n'est pas un tuto mais un simple rappel rapide de divers choses faisables 
pour plus d'infos faire une recherche


*verification du fonctionnement de l'application ou fonction  à problème sur un autre compte- autre session 2
( session 1 fermée c'est mieux)
Tres preferable de tester sur un vrai compte 2 plutôt que sur le compte invité
Au besoin créer un vrai  compte test ( preferences systemes / compte) et la garder car ca reservira toujours
Si ca marche sur session 2 , le souci est local ( session1)
et il faudra réparer la  session1 

---
quant aux navigateurs ils sont nombreux 
safari , camino ( tres bon ) firefox ( même boite que camino) opera etc etc etc


----------



## lercat (1 Décembre 2009)

et aussi une bonne petite sauvegarde des données


----------



## pascalformac (1 Décembre 2009)

certes mais  je precise que j'ai juste extrait ca d' un topo plus global que je poste régulierement


----------



## krh (2 Décembre 2009)

bushi46 a dit:


> bonjour ,
> j'ai un I MAC 450 mhz Power PC G3
> 640mo de ram avec Mac os X 10.4.11
> Celui ci marche plutôt bien sauf quand je veut voir des vidéos sur internet (you tube,dailymotion..) et quand je  navigue ,il a tendance à se bloquer . Les images sont saccadées ,c'est vraiment une horreur donc si quelqu'un peut m'aider ...merci


J'ai constaté le même problème que bushi46.
Je possède un PowerPC G5 1,8Ghz avec 5Go de RAM et Mac OS X.
J'ai fait une mise a jour du plugin Flash 10 mais il est vrai que je constate 
malheureusement que les vidéo et mon Mac ne sont plus compatible.
Le pire c'est sur Vimeo la HD est une catastrophe.
Je compte racheter un disque dur a 7200tr/mn et y mettre seulement le système, 
car il est vrai que tout est sur le même disque.


----------



## pascalformac (2 Décembre 2009)

comme dit plus haut il y a plein de sujets là dessus
et concernant les mises à jour
gaffe
" flash" mise à jour est moins efficace que DEsinstall ( avec leur desinstalleur) + reinstall, et en choississant bien la version et pas forcement la derniere 
evoqué en long et en large  en archives


----------



## bushi46 (2 Décembre 2009)

C'est quoi desinstall: ce n'est pas un pc???
oui je me demande si ce n'est pas dù aux mise à jour car au tout début safari ne plantait pas et il me semble qu'il lisait la vidéo mieux que ça .Je vais créer une autre session comme tu me l'a indiqué et je vous tiens au jus en fin de journée .Je vais aussi faire un tour sur le forum pour jeter un oeil sur les mises à jour de flash ..


----------



## Sushiwa (2 Décembre 2009)

Tu utilises quel navigateur sur ton 10.4 ?


----------



## bushi46 (2 Décembre 2009)

safari


----------



## Sushiwa (2 Décembre 2009)

Safari quelle version ?


----------



## bushi46 (2 Décembre 2009)

j'ai fait un test en ouvrant  une autre session test comme indiqué par pascalformac et le problème est le même .
safari version 4.0.4
en fait je me suis aperçu que les fenêtres du navigateur safari se gèle m'enpéchant de naviguer correctement,c'est tout qui est saccadé ..
Je vais essayer avec mozilla

AHHH c'est pareil ,impossible de fermer le navigateur ou de cliquer sur quelque chose tout se fige et cela ce débloque que si j'insiste ou que je quitte de force ..


----------



## Invité (4 Décembre 2009)

C'est absolument identique (naze) avec un iMac G3@600.
Ca rame un peu avec un G4@1,25.
C'est même pas génial (en HD plein écran) avec un C2D@2,00.
Flash est pourri sur Mac ! :mouais:


----------



## pascalformac (4 Décembre 2009)

A noter
youtube teste un truc pas mal
acceleration de chargement de page en optant pour youtube feather beta
( en gros une partie de la page n'est pas chargée , la video flash oui, donc ca ne change rien au souci video, mais ca laggue moins)
on peut  valider l'option ou annuler quand on veut

http://www.youtube.com/feather_beta


----------



## krh (4 Décembre 2009)

Merci pascal je vais aller faire un tour dans les archives.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h15 ----------




pascalformac a dit:


> comme dit plus haut il y a plein de sujets là dessus
> et concernant les mises à jour
> gaffe
> " flash" mise à jour est moins efficace que DEsinstall ( avec leur desinstalleur) + reinstall, et en choississant bien la version et pas forcement la derniere
> evoqué en long et en large  en archives


Merci Pascal je vais aller faire un tour dans les archives.


----------



## bushi46 (4 Décembre 2009)

merci pour ce lien :j'essaye dès que je suis à la maison donc sur mon MAC
sinon j'ai désinstaller flash 10 et shockwave et j'ai installer flash 8 ,il me semble avoir une légère amélioration ..Du moins mon navigateur plante moins ,j'ai aussi supprimer le fichier com.apple .safari ce qui ma réinitialiser safari..bof rien de bien terrible


----------



## bushi46 (5 Décembre 2009)

la version father beta de you tube ne foctionne pas avec mon ordi 
sinon depuis que j'ai réinstallé flash 8 la qualité vidéo est redevenue comme au tout début ,c 'est à dire pas super fluide mais correcte .mon probleme est résolu 
merci à tous


----------

